

Moving startup to Berlin - dstefanov

I'm moving to Berlin with my startup. 
Any suggestions what should I do first? 
Where should I go to find partners and eventually investors?
======
derda
If you can read german Gründerszene and Deutsche Startups are two big blogs
covering german startups. They also have a database similar to crunchbase.

www.gruenderszene.de www.deutsche-startups.de

------
maxklein
Add the berlin section of this: <http://startupdigest.com/>

------
skiplecariboo
<http://www.techberlin.com/> might be relevant

------
fab1an
this is a bit difficult to answer without a more specific question, but feel
free to ping me any time at fabian at eyequant dot com - we can grab coffee
and take it from there!

------
JoiDegn
What des your startup do?

~~~
dstefanov
it is mobile marketing platform (mobile websites, QR, SMS)... You can find
more info here <http://ma.rs>

